# This might be done next week



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Some might remember that my friend Eagle was working on this Axis antler feather blank and had sent me a picture the day before his passing of the work in progress. It could be the last blank he worked on as he was always working on a few at a time. I always thought that it never would be made but something happen in the last few days that changed my mind. The opportunity might not come again as we very well know life is short and for some much to short. So today I took the blank out of is place of honor in my curio cabinet and finished what he started . The first photo was made when I received it, second is after I trimmed it to get ready to cut..Now all I need is some of the courage the cowardly lion was looking for:redface:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy,  I have tears in my eyes.  I know how much this means and what a big step it is.  I'm right there .. Been there ... but more importantly ... so is he (you know what I mean).  That pen is going to be the most magnificent and beautiful piece - it will be prized.  The lion didn't get anything from the Wizard that he didn't, didn't already have ... you my friend have everything you need ... 

Linda & Mike


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 20, 2010)

Plus, if it was me....  I'd much rather an attempt be made than to have it sit somewhere gathering dust unattempted.  You've done well for him already


----------



## alphageek (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy, I'm sure you will do him proud.   Don't look at the slow, super careful turning ahead of you as a thing to be afraid of, but rather look at it as a special time with you and Eagle.   If the blank had a place of honor, imagine how thrilled you'll be with the final pen!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy, as one of the more skilled turners on this forum, I think you are going to give one more beautiful flight for the Eagle.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see this finished, Roy! I can't think of a better person than you to finish one of Eagle's final blanks. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 20, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Roy, I'm sure you will do him proud. Don't look at the slow, super careful turning ahead of you as a thing to be afraid of, but rather look at it as a special time with you and Eagle. If the blank had a place of honor, imagine how thrilled you'll be with the final pen!


 

Well said Dean!  Many of us would give a good deal to have more special time with Eagle .. what a gift Roy has in that alone, not to mention the pen that will be created in the end.

Linda


----------



## VisExp (Nov 20, 2010)

That's going to be a beautiful pen Roy.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck Roy!

I remember it well, "So what??  It's just a f__ pen blank!!"

You will do fine.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that brought a smile, how many times have we heard that from him.


ed4copies said:


> Good luck Roy!
> 
> I remember it well, "So what?? It's just a f__ pen blank!!"
> 
> You will do fine.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 20, 2010)

Well Roy, after the news today, I believe that it is the right thing to do.
So, if you don't mind, I'll join you.  My next pen will be with my Eagle blank.  I'm then going to send it to his old buddy. :wink:


----------



## terryf (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont know who Eagle is (haven't been here long enough) but WOW, those blanks are impressive!!


----------



## Lenny (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy,
Like many others here, I didn't have a chance to know Eagle because I haven't been around that long. Through your posts, and others comments, I have been able to get a bit of a glimpse into who he was and I thank you for that!  I wish I had the good fortune to have known the man.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Terry, Eagle was  the best blank ever. He made his blanks with just the most basic of tools. He had a strong personality and if you happen to be among his friends a very strong bond was formed, we didn't agree on everything but we were always friends. He left us on the 4th of July 2008 here is a link to the post telling of his passing.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8744&highlight=eagles+passing



terryf said:


> I dont know who Eagle is (haven't been here long enough) but WOW, those blanks are impressive!!


----------



## terryf (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Roy, reading that thread is testimony to my statement. A true artist it seems. Pity the link on Lou's page is no longer available. 

The few pictures of Eagle in that thread show a very passionate man. Hard to believe he had only been turning for four years!!

Roy, turn the blank, make of it a masterpiece and carry it daily; he would no doubt be honored to know you carry his work in your top pocket!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Terry, Eagle was  the best blank ever. He made his blanks with just the most basic of tools. He had a strong personality and if you happen to be among his friends a very strong bond was formed, we didn't agree on everything but we were always friends. He left us on the 4th of July 2008 here is a link to the post telling of his passing.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8744&highlight=eagles+passing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 20, 2010)

terryf said:


> Pity the link on Lou's page is no longer available.


 
If you would like a link send me a PM.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 20, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Terry, Eagle was the best blank ever. He made his blanks with just the most basic of tools. He had a strong personality and if you happen to be among his friends a very strong bond was formed, we didn't agree on everything but we were always friends. He left us on the 4th of July 2008 here is a link to the post telling of his passing.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8744&highlight=eagles+passing
> 
> 
> ...


 



Thanks Roy!   My tear ducts haven't been this clean in months  :crying:   ..   the last couple of days  have definitely taken care of that issue ....

Linda


----------



## Skotty (Nov 21, 2010)

Roy,

I know exactly where you are sitting.My Father passed away this last August.I inherited his lathe and have been turning ever since.Going thru his work shop I have found MANY projects that were started but not finished.On the lathe was two pieces of wood that was half turned down.I finished that pen last week 

Up on the shelf was a block of spalted wood.My Mother was saddened when I told her I wanted to cut it up for blanks,But after she saw the Euro that I made from a blank of Mulberry that Sbwertz gave me,She's now ready.She said that if a pen can be made that beautiful from wood she would be honored to have a pen from it.Needless to say about 12 pens have made it to family members across the US.


----------



## Pete275 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would happen to have any pictures of some of Eagle's creations. I have seen a couple of pictures and would really like to see more as they are truly beautiful and inspirational. It would also be a great way to pay tribute again to a great artist. So if any of you have some pictures please post them so those of us who didn't know him can enjoy the work of one of the greatest penturners ever.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm glad I saw this thread Roy. This blank is in good hands and, I am anxious to see the finished pen. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 21, 2010)

I tell you I have mixed emotions on this one. One part of me says leave it in the last state he saw it and the other part of me says honor him with what it was suppose to be. A MASTERPIECE. You have alot more courage than I. I would be scared out of my wits turning that. Good luck and I am sure you will do it justice. Can't wait to see it and it should go to the front page immediately when done. Wow what a talent. He invented the words thinking outside the box. Love reading the old stuff from the beginning years here. To young, to soon, missed forever.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 21, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Terry, Eagle was the best blank ever. He made his blanks with just the most basic of tools. He had a strong personality and if you happen to be among his friends a very strong bond was formed, we didn't agree on everything but we were always friends. He left us on the 4th of July 2008 here is a link to the post telling of his passing.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8744&highlight=eagles+passing
> 
> 
> ...


 


Boy I look back on this thread alone and see the many many talented turners that have gone through this place. people ask what has changed about this site, well if you knew half of these people you would have your answer. Man that brought back memories. Thanks for posting this and surely whenever Eagles name comes up many people here come alive, each with their own stories because he did touch many and for those of us who never met the man it feels like we did. He was that much of an influence. What a mind and what a talent. Will not be duplicated. Rest in Peace.


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 21, 2010)

Eagle was a true craftsman in every sense.
I have not been around long, nor had the privilege of ever knowing him but his work will live on forever.
The odd time you see a blank of his that graces these pages causes so much inspiration for all of us!

Countless blanks are strewn across my workshop in a quest to come close to Eagles workmanship.
The Eagle blanks are often copied but never truly duplicated!

I for one would love to see the end result and the awesome pen it will produce!

Andrew


----------



## skiprat (Nov 21, 2010)

*Change of heart*

I've had my blank in front of me since last night........I simply can't bring myself to cut it. 
When I told my wife that I didn't want to cut it up, she said   'Good choice,.... now put it back in the display cabinet so that others can see 'his' work instead of yours' 

I know what Eagle would say to this, but sorry my old friend, this blank is worth too much to me. :redface:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes Steven there are many ways to look at it.  None of them are wrong.  I will tell you he took great pride in pointing out he made the blank that so and so turned.  He loved it when people brought his work to life.  There is hardly a time when I am turning that I don't hear him over my shoulder badgering, encouraging, badgering then laughing.  Not to mention how many times I have been deep in turning or gluing when the phone rings and my mind instantly goes to Eagle.  We each honor him in our own ways.  As I already said, none of them are wrong.


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 21, 2010)

Skip, we all have to make decisions in life.
Sometimes they may not please everyone else around you, but that is not what is important.
You are the one that needs to live with the decision and i think you are right.

All of the remaining Eagle blanks are worth more than anyone can know, except the owner.

Thank you so much for posting a pic of your precious blank!

Andrew


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 21, 2010)

Steven, I know exactly the feeling, I'm at the crossroads in do I or do I not. I've gone to the band saw to cut it twice, it's still not cut. Diane told me just a while ago how Eagle one day called me on my cell at a show on Friday morning to see how it was going (he knew that I had taken the first feather blank he sent me made into a Jr. Statesman) and I was with a customer and Diane told him it was the first sale of the day, she said you could almost see him jumping and smiling, he so loved to see his work sold. Maybe today I'll cut it, maybe not...


----------



## gketell (Nov 21, 2010)

Pete275 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would happen to have any pictures of some of Eagle's creations. I have seen a couple of pictures and would really like to see more as they are truly beautiful and inspirational. It would also be a great way to pay tribute again to a great artist. So if any of you have some pictures please post them so those of us who didn't know him can enjoy the work of one of the greatest penturners ever.



I know there is a memorial site for Eagle somewhere but I can't find the link.  But here is his original site http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/member.php?uid=1092&protype=1


----------



## skiprat (Nov 21, 2010)

I have this as one of my favourite links on my own site

http://www.eagleswoodworking.com/


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.eagleswoodworking.com/


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 21, 2010)

dang it skippy, I took a few minutes to look at the pics again before coming back to post the link.....


----------



## Pete275 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for posting the link (Greg, Steve and Mike). To say his work is inspirational is an understatement. I found myself wondering over and over How did he do that?


----------

